# Old belt disc sander but in great shape



## a1Jim

I think a new belt might help enjoy.


----------



## sillac

You might try a link belt and maybe good new pulleys. I put them on my table saw and it really helped. Look at 
http://www.in-lineindustries.com/index.html


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I have the identical sander minus the stand. Purchased it in 1976. It's still my goto sander to this day. The bearings are getting a little noisy but they turn slowly in comparison to other machines so I'll let them go till the screech. No vibration. Like a table saw I'd say a new belt should make a world of difference. I make a lot of use of the round rollers on the ends for lots of sanding on inside curves. Also, if you put a really low grit paper on it you can actually get it to act like a draw knife. I've used mine to almost completely take the wood down when making guitar necks, right down to the curve into the heel.


----------



## BilltheDiver

I was given the same model by a friend once and it is still in use in my shop. I hang a gum belt cleaner on a bungee on the stand to make unclogging the belt easy. I would hate to be without that sander.


----------



## RiverWood

try adding a bottom shelf and sand to dampen things. I have had good luck with bundles of roofing shingles as well. Adding a bottom shelf may be enough to dampen vibration. I hate to add anything to a con's statement who stole from lumberjocks but like to help when I can. The best thing would be bags of lead shot but I'm sure that's not politically correct


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Nice score. The base is the exact same base that came with my Craftsman 113.xxxxx table saw.

Get a link belt and see if that does the trick.

Congrats!


----------



## dhazelton

I echo the base weight idea. Or build it a new mobile base with some space underneath to hold belts and discs and other sanding supplies.


----------



## bvdon

I just bought the same model, 1977 seems to be the year. Paid $75… and it is not only in really nice shape, but seems the pedestal is modified. It has steel base and stand… done by a pro.


----------

